# Looking for an ACA course



## spenchuff (Mar 21, 2010)

I am looking to become ACA certified by this winter and was hoping that someone knew of a certification course some were in Colorado, preferably in or around Boulder. Thanks


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Find Courses - American Canoe Association
Not seeing any courses in CO. I'd be interested in a kayak instructor class too, if there was one within a days drive of Utah (and some water flowing).


----------



## spenchuff (Mar 21, 2010)

It would be worth the Trip to Utah, are there any?


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Not in Utah. There is nothing running here where you could have a class. 

If you search for Instructor Certification Workshops> Kayak, at the link above, the only whitewater kayaking class I saw was in Farmington, NM next month. Sounds like its II+ whitewater.


----------

